# Rexall



## myersdiggers1998

Show us your rexall drug bottles, heres one from Carthage n.y.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

heres another from Philidelphia n.y.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

pic.


----------



## madman

gordon those are cool! ill post some of mine


----------



## madman

screwtops are 1939


----------



## Wheelah23

I've got one from Trenton, I'll dig it up later...


----------



## JOETHECROW

I think the only Rexall item around here is this wooden packing crate...I brought it in from the garage for a plant stand...[]


----------



## diggerdirect

Heres a set of them from A.S.Evan's Utica, N.Y.











 Al


----------



## madman

> ORIGINAL:  diggerdirect
> 
> Heres a set of them from A.S.Evan's Utica, N.Y.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al


very cool!


----------



## diggerdirect

Another set of A S Evans Rexalls I assembled for a customer 3 years ago when I was doing alot of digging in & around Utica, NY. They ranged from 9 1/4" down to 2 7/8" tall.






 Al


----------



## diggerdirect

All the A S EVANS Rexalls from Utica I have are base embossed :

 [align=center]PAT. APLD. FOR
 1909
 S. BROS.
 [/align]
S BROS.................Possibly Swindell Bros, Baltimore, MD (1869-1959)

I have a Gordon Evans Rexall from Philadelphia NY like Myersdiggers1998 above, 6 5/8" tall, base is unembossed.





 Al


----------



## stephengray

Here are some of mine.  Gwin & Mays The Rexall Store The Ada Druggists Ada, Okla.


----------



## stephengray

Ada, Okla. version 2


----------



## stephengray

Ada, Okla. version 3


----------



## stephengray

set of 4 from my hometown - E. A. Daniels The Rexall Store McAlester, Okla. in clear glass. By the way, the 2 ounce one on the left is the very first embossed druggist I ever found.


----------



## stephengray

set of 4 E. A. Daniels The Rexall Store McAlester, Okla. in green glass


----------



## stephengray

this in neat in that it lists two of the big drug store chains at that time on the same bottle The Red Cross Drug Store The Rexall Store Okmulgee, Okla.


----------



## stephengray

Another from my hometown of McAlester, Okla. City Drug Company Rx Druggists


----------



## stephengray

This is a rare local druggist - The Stigler Drug Co. Rx Druggists Stigler, Okla.


----------



## chosi

Polk Miller's Rexall Store, Richmond VA


----------



## Dansalata

I POSTED THIS A WHILE BACK..I PUT THIS UP IN THE PHARMACY I WAS WORKING IN IN 1973, AFTER IT WAS CLOSING IN THE 90S IT WAS GIVEN TO ME..STILL WORKS TOO!!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Now that is a bunch of sweet bottles and go withs, keep them coming ,there has to be a lot more out there.


----------



## Dugout

Nice show here guys.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

I found another larger size yesterday from philadelphia ,n.y. heres both together.


----------



## old.s.bottles

not mine but here's one from CT

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burns-Drug-Store-Rexall-Danbury-CT-vintage-medicine-bottle-/220917528974?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336fb5f98e


----------



## Stardust

I remember we had a Rexall Drug Store down town. Will have to get one of the bottles as they make me think of my Mom ~ THANKS for showing ~ []


----------



## ncbred

Here's mine...


----------



## GACDIG

Very nice Rexall collection.
 gac


----------



## VTdigger

Nice Rexall's I found a 3 1/2 inch John A. Wilbur Lake Placid N.Y. is there any website with other local Rexall bottles?


----------



## Wheelah23

Mine from Trenton.


----------



## Lordbud

My run of 6 Weingartner & Co. from Palo Alto, California.


----------



## katb

Boy, Thats a Big one![][]


----------



## katb

Never mind. Chosi's pic did not show up. oh well.


----------



## trouvaille

Do these count?
 I know they aren't as old and nifty, but they are Rexall bottles.
 Mi 31 Solution 1944
 Mystery (so far) 1947


----------

